

"They thought video on demand would be a killer app... but it never caught on" - mrcharles
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHQxr2uOoKY&feature=player_detailpage#t=346s

======
bediger
OK. The late 80s, early 90s experiments with the cable company offering
"interactive Tee Vee", a.k.a. "video on demand" never caught on. That was
almost a cliche by 1995.

So what's different now? Netflix on-line streaming videos is quite nice, and
so successful that the shadowy "movie studios" are starting to strangle it by
making it pull movies every so often, etc etc.

~~~
mooism2
Not to mention, er, YouTube.

